# Smart phone, dumb charger



## ungua (Feb 25, 2008)

I recently purchased a Samsung S5690 Galaxy Xcover. It works nicely, except for the short battery life, a common problem with touchphones, obviously.

The manual states that the phones is not to be charged overnight, as the charger is "dumb" and will charge anyway, no matter wether the battery is fully loaded or not. So for convenience sake I want to ease charging, and buy more batteries. I spend quite some time off grid, and need some backup here - especially since I am planning to use the device as GPS. So I just ordered a solar panel, and now I wonder how careful I need to be?:

- Can I buy a car charger designed for another Galaxy phone?
- Can I order supercheap replacement batteries without great risk of hazard?
- Can I charge those batteries with nice external chargers?

I am grateful for any experience and advice!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Ungua

Yes, yes & yes.

Yes, you can use a car charger or any charger as long as it produces 5Vdc @ 1000mA (1amp) you phone uses a microUSB port for its charging socket


I have used third party batteries for various devices that use phone batteries. I have never had a problem with them

Yes - you can use external chargers.

I have resolved all of my phone battery power needs by investing in an external battery pack. I can either run the phone from the battery pack or recharge the phone from it (I get 5 phone recharges for it before I need to recharge that battery pack itself. So, an external battery pack could also be of use to you too. See this one at Amazon

There are several types of external battery pack - some much less expensive.

I suggest that you get a miniUSB cable That way you can charge the phone from your computer as well.


----------



## HenryJC (Jul 5, 2013)

To solve the problem of short battery life, an external battery pack will help. This one looks great:
Never run out of Power again!

Amazon is running a promotion on this item. You can get one for $37.99 with coupon code"TFNANZVZ". Maybe you have a look. Check it here


----------

